# Some People



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

My son and I went to our ladder stands this morning and what did we find , about a dozen Tshirts soaked in cologne hangin on limbs all around our stands. The joining neighbor that owns the woods beside us has some nerve doing this because we are totally on our woods. I'm about ready to give up hunting there if this is the crap I got to put up with..................Sorry just had to vent about my day........Oh yeah NO DEER TODAY.....Rich


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

See Harassment violation:
1533.03 Harassment of hunters, trappers, and fishers prohibited
(A) No person shall purposely prevent or attempt to prevent any person from hunting, trapping, or fishing for a wild animal as authorized by this chapter by any of the following means:

(1) Placing oneself in a location in which he knows or should know that his presence may affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished for or otherwise affect the feasibility of the taking of the wild animal by the hunter, trapper, or fisherman;

(2) Creating a visual,* aural, olfactory, or physical stimulus intended to affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, t*rapped, or fished for;

(3) Affecting the condition or location of personal property intended for use in the hunting, trapping, or fishing activity.

(B) No person shall fail to obey the order of a peace officer or wildlife officer to desist from conduct that violates division (A) of this section.

(C) This section applies only to acts committed on lands or waters upon which hunting, trapping, or fishing activity may lawfully occur. This section does not apply to acts of a peace officer, the owner of the lands or waters, or a tenant or other person acting under authority of the owner on the lands or waters.

(D) Upon petition by a person who is or reasonably may be affected by conduct that violates or will violate division (A) of this section and a showing by that person that the conduct has occurred in a particular place and may reasonably be expected to occur in or near that place again, a court of common pleas may enjoin the conduct in accordance with Civil Rule 65.

(E) As used in this section, &#8220;peace officer&#8221; has the same meaning as in section 2935.01 of the Revised Code, and &#8220;wildlife officer&#8221; has the same meaning as in section 1531.13 of the Revised Code.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Did you call the cops??? Or the odnr??? That's trespassing, and littering! Or you could just quit hunting and give them what they want....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

RichsFishin said:


> My son and I went to our ladder stands this morning and what did we find , about a dozen Tshirts soaked in cologne hangin on limbs all around our stands. The joining neighbor that owns the woods beside us has some nerve doing this because we are totally on our woods. I'm about ready to give up hunting there if this is the crap I got to put up with..................Sorry just had to vent about my day........Oh yeah NO DEER TODAY.....Rich


I would take a tape recorder/phone and go ask the neighbor if he was missing some shirts and see if you can get a confessional on tape....Or go to the cops/ game warden first...


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

that realy erks me ruin someone elses hunting . must be a real A HOLE . are you hunting on your own property .


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

call the game warden and report this, he can charge them with hunter haressment if they admit to it, which they won't but maybe it will scare them. sorry you have to deal with idiot's like this.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

wow ive never heard of something like this before. Thats stupid that someone would do that.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I sent you a PM...


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

hey rich I feel ya man I have some real jack----- that have property by were i hunt one year they hung a cape on my ladder . all i can tell ya is believe in carmu cause that **** comes around . it was bad that they messed up a hunt but for a kid come on . just keep your cool and think of it this way it probably taught your son a lesson that he should respect other and there property . good luck man


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Time for a trail cam by your stand.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I feel your pain man, my neighbor happened to see my son & out during youth season, the next day he was up & down the property line firing off a semi auto rifle. Needless to say I was VERY upset. I've got no beef if the dude doen't want anybody on his land but ruining a hunt for a 10 YO on his own property is B.S.
Next time I hear that chainsaw running I'm going to to a little target practice of my own.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That is pretty sad somebody would do this......I've abandoned hunting property because of people like this. I'd rather hunt a less productive property alone or with other respectful hunters than deal with this type of crap all the time.

There are some sick people out there. I once had somebody stuff fresh deer testicles into my tree stand seat...it was private land and they were certainly not allowed to be there. Stolen/damaged stands and these other type instances had me not even enjoying hunting any more. I now hunt a farm that is not near as good of hunting (much fewer deer and less cover) and share it with another guy and his son. The man and his son are good people and respectful, as am I. We know where we park and hunt & we check for each other's truck prior to heading to that side of the farm. I don't even chain my ladder stands in out there...don't need to. I offered his son to hunt my stand on the far side of the property after I shot my buck because it was covered up in deer activity.

I enjoy hunting again without all the issues. This was my 21st bow season in OH and just 4 years ago I was considering giving it up all together. 

I just don't know what is wrong with some people


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ozdog said:


> I feel your pain man, my neighbor happened to see my son & out during youth season, the next day he was up & down the property line firing off a semi auto rifle. Needless to say I was VERY upset. I've got no beef if the dude doen't want anybody on his land but ruining a hunt for a 10 YO on his own property is B.S.
> Next time I hear that chainsaw running I'm going to to a little target practice of my own.


i dont know what the law is in ohio. but here in indiana its a crime to interfear in any way with someone hunting. i know its alittle late but you might check to see if ohio has an anti hunting law. then the next time someone pulls this bull have the co,s number on your phone. one phone call could put a stop to his bull cra#
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> i dont know what the law is in ohio. but here in indiana its a crime to interfear in any way with someone hunting. i know its alittle late but you might check to see if ohio has an anti hunting law. then the next time someone pulls this bull have the co,s number on your phone. one phone call could put a stop to his bull cra#
> sherman


Ohio does I posted the law earlier....


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm only half joking when I say Ted Nugent should start an investigative reporting show where they catch people who harass hunters. Set up stings just like chris hanson then catch them in the act! Can't you see uncle Ted..."hey! Come here a second...I want to talk to you. Come on, sit down..."

I know its easy for me to say, but DO NOT stop hunting there. I know you may feel its not worth sacrificing your hunt just to prove a point but thats exactly what these people want. Don't let them bully you.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Hide game cameras and catch them. They will do something about if you have proof...


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

thats bull crap dude. sorry to hear it. id be ticked.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I had a guy take a poop...I mean a BIG poop under my stand last year. I hunt public land and drive a considerable distance to it so I hunted anyway...darn near shot a buck, just didn't get the shot.

Point is, sometimes the deer gods will smile upon you. Many times, deer could give a crap (pun intended!!) about foreign odors...this rain will wash it all away hopefully.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Ohio does I posted the law earlier....


yea, i just forgot reading that one by the time i read the rest of the posts, then posted mine. BIG BRAIN FART on my part,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

No way would I'd let anybody deter me from hunting my own land. And yes..I would have a few NO Flash camera's mounted by some "NO Trespassing" sign's(cause their probably gonna try and tear them down) and close by to my stand. Although the guilty subject is most likely a neighbor I would not start any trouble until I knew for sure. Once I knew who it was I can bet you they really would not like me! Make sure you let the wildlife officer in your area know of your problem so he can better offer you advice on how to resolve this problem ASAP! Just get rid of the shirts and get back into that stand!!! DO NOT LET THAT DETER YOU! Good luck and let us know how everything goes.


----------



## peanut (Apr 9, 2010)

I purchased a Primos blackout trail cam (no flash) and placed it by my tree stand. I have pictures of my neighbor **** hunting with a friend one of them climbed up my stand to check it out. My stand is a two man with the camo enclosure that I purchased at Dick's last year. They spent 8 minutes there and never knew the camera was there. If they would have taken anything they would be busted. I would suggest you pick one up. You will catch anyone or anything that is on your property. Also that stand is great. It blocks the wind on cold days and I stayed dry on Monday until I shot a big doe around 10:00.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I hunt about a 40 acre property that at least 3 people have permission to be on and at least 3 trespassers. The property owner could care less about trespassing because he would rather avoid any confrontation. We all get deer and do are best to get along. I even use the trespasser's stands when they aren't in them. What are they gonna say?


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

If you get one, bag up the gut pile and dump it on his doorstep. You'll probably have to take a short vacation in the local jail for criminal mischief, but it will be worth it


----------

